

Show HN: Dead simple, Live updating, Facebook API monitors - mikeknoop
https://graphmon.com/

======
mikeknoop
My first SaaS application. I have heard so much complaining about this on the
Facebook Developer Forums that I built a service around it.

Release post: <http://blog.knoopgroup.com/graph-mon-launches>

Technology Stack: Linode, PHP/MySql, Stripe (Payments -- you guys rock!)

